# puppy - a bit of dandruff



## Sylby (Dec 31, 2007)

hello
wondering if this is normal for a pup...he has a bit of dandruff...I feed him Orijen ...wondering if there is something I could feed him (supplement, oil, etc.,) to help with the dryness...


----------



## rlwolf (Feb 18, 2008)

Freyja had quite noticeable dandruff when I first got her. I lived in Utah at the time and figured it was because she came from Seattle where it was more moist, and Utah is very dry. 

I mixed Solid Gold Seameal in with her food, and it helped quite a bit.


----------



## xwildman138x (Jan 11, 2008)

Baron had very bad dandruff and the vet gave us a vintamin suppliment to help with his coat and skin. It has a bunch of different stuff in it. His coat is so shiny and smooth now it only took a couple weeks. He loves his pill and when I shake the bottle he comes running.


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

My beagle had mild dander and it cleared up within days of starting her on the missing link. I've also noticed a huge difference in Brenna's coat, it's much smoother and softer. I only give 1/2 tsp per day which is a lot less than the recommended dose for Brenna's size but it still works really well. It's a green powder in a gold foil bag, can be found at many pet stores as well as online.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

our pup had some puppy dandruff and after adding salmon oil it cleared up


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

yep, i think if you add some oils it should clear up. when you begin giving oils, especially to puppies, i would start slowly as to much might cause diarrhea.

debbie


----------



## Sasha2008 (Feb 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: kelsoour pup had some puppy dandruff and after adding salmon oil it cleared up


How much do you give? Bogart has some dandruff and the vet told us to give salmon oil but never told us how much.

Thanks in advance
Bogart Dad


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Sasha2008
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: kelsoour pup had some puppy dandruff and after adding salmon oil it cleared up
> ...


We use Grizzly Salmon oil and the dosage comes on the side of the bottle. It probably should for other brands as well.
Here is an example of how Grizzly doses it, it is basically a certain number of pumps per weight.

http://www.grizzlypetproducts.com/dosages/dosages.html

Also, I noticied some dandruff on our black dog (bicolor) a few weeks ago. We have had some changes in diet, so that could be it. But just wanted to say that the salmon oil might not be the absolute solution, as she gets the salmon oil as well.

It has been dry with winter, and that waterless pet bath stuff seems to help also to keep the coat nice and conditioned!


----------



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

When Kodee was really small, he had mange. The vet prescribed medicated baths every day for a month. Yes, a month!!! Anyway, he started getting horrible dandruff, b/c the shampooing was drying him out so bad. I started him on Grizzly Salmon Oil and Vit E supplements, and his coat is so thick and glossy no one would ever believe he had mange.

Just remember, if you add Salmon Oil, you need to add Vit. E as well - keeps the oil from depleting the dogs Vit E...


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

My Indy always had dandruff -- a multivitamin and flaxseed in her diet has always worked for her. This has been true for the last 10 years.


----------

